# I & I Tractor club show, Penfield ,IL July 7-10, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This year's show features Massey-Harris tractors and Leader tractors, plus a special display area for those folks who reengineer their lawn or garden tractor to look like miniature farm machines of days long ago. Plus they are raffling off a restored Massey-Harris at $1 a ticket. Here is a link to their website:

http://www.antiquefarm.org/

If you buy raffle tickets, mention you heard about them from Tractorforum.com Thanks!


----------

